# Text verkrümmen



## Dustin2007 (16. September 2007)

Also zu meine Problem ich möchte eine Text entlang eine linie schreiben mit verkrümmen Bogen haut es nicht hin da es nicht ganz eine runde linie ist und zwar will ich das Wappen von manchester united ändern ich will das obenstehende Manchester umbenennen wie kann ich das verwirklichen danke im vorraus 

http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/2831/manchesterunitedpw9.png


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (16. September 2007)

Du kannst einen Pfad zeichnen, der die Krümmung wiedergibt. DAnach einfach mit dem Textwerkzeug in die Nähe des Pfades kommen (die Werkzeugspitze wird sich ändern), klicken und nun verläuft dein Schriftzug entlang des Pfades.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## Dustin2007 (16. September 2007)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort aber ich kenn mich im Photoshop ncoht nciht so richtig aus könntest du das vielleicht bissl genauer erklären  Danke


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (16. September 2007)

Natürlich:

1. Wähle das Zeichenstiftwerkzeug an. Damit kannst du Pfade erstellen. Oben in der Optionsleiste kannst du wählen zwischen Zeichenstift und Freiform. Ich empfehle dir hier das Zeichenstift-Werkzeug, weil man meiner Meinung nach einfach schöner arbeiten kann. Ich hoffe, du bist mit der Arbeit mit Pfaden ein wenig vertraut.
Mit dem Zeichenstift kannst du nun Punkte setzen. Jeder Punkt hat dabei zwei Tangenten, die bestimmen, wie die Segmente zwischen den Punkten verlaufen.
Setze einen Startpunkt, da wo es losgehen soll. Ist es eine Art Bogen, kannst du den zweiten Punkt am Ende setzen. Halte dann die linke Maustaste gedrückt und ziehe einfach mal. Es erscheinen die beiden Tangenten, die du nun ziehen und schieben kannst, bis es deinem Bogen entspricht.
2. Der Pfad ist jetzt offen und erwartet eigentlich weitere Punkte oder ein erneutes Anklicken des ersten Punktes. Das haben wir aber nicht vor, deshalb wechseln wir so einfach in die Pfade-Palette. Dort wurde ein Pfad namens 'Arbeitspfad" erstellt. Doppelklicke darauf und benenne ihn z. B. in "text_manchester" und bestätige es. Der Pfad wurde dadurch gespeichert. Hätten wir es nicht getan, wäre er bei der nächsten Arbeit mit dem Zeichenstift überschrieben worden, deshalb auch "Arbeitspfad".
3. Wähle nun dein Textwerkzeug an und führe es an den Pfad heran. Bist du nah genug dran, bekommt deine Werkzeugspitze unten einen Strich durch den Cursor. Nun kannst du einfach mit der linken Maustaste klicken und deinen Text schreiben.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## Dustin2007 (16. September 2007)

Danke Klasse hat geklappt


----------



## Reanimated (1. November 2007)

Hi, ich stehe jetzt genau vor dem selben Problem. Ich habe alles so gemacht. Es klappt aber nicht. Ich kann den Pfad erstellen und ich kann ihn auch speichern --> so wie beschrieben.

Ich nehme das Textwerkzeug und gehe an den Pfad ran. --> da passiert aber nichts.

Ich arbeite noch mit PS 6. Kann es daran liegen


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. November 2007)

Das Pfad an Text gibt es glaube ich erst seit der Version CS


Alex


----------



## Reanimated (1. November 2007)

Also kann ich das mit PS 6 total vergessen?
Gibts da keine andere Möglichkeit diesen Effekt zu bekommen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. November 2007)

Nur mit Handarbeit. Jeden einzelnen Buchstaben drehen und anpassen.

Alex


----------

